# Ginagamit mo lang ako sa seks ayoko na kitang makita pa uli



## Hoolio

Hey everyone a friend of mine sent me this but i dont know what it means.
Ginagamit mo lang ako sa seks ayoko na kitang makita pa uli.

Please help


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I think it's Tagalog, but I am not quite sure. Wait for another answer.


----------



## tanzhang

Hoolio said:


> Hey everyone a friend of mine sent me this but i dont know what it means.
> Ginagamit mo lang ako sa seks ayoko na kitang makita pa uli.
> 
> Please help


 
It says: 

you are only using me for sex, I don't want to see you anymore

umm good luck buddy ^ ^


----------

